# Fractal Design Torrent and ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 280



## mab1376 (May 1, 2022)

Looking to get this combo for a new 12900k build. 

I can't seem to find any pics of finished looks with this combo even though pcpartpicker says they're compatible. 

The TPU review of the case shows removing the front fans and installing a Fractal brand 360 AIO on included rails.

I think the front fans are the same size as the AIO, so it should mount up to the stock front plate, just not certain. 

Thanks for your input!



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WP6M7P7/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A2T6N244WTLWGU&th=1
		



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08698MTCL/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?smid=A1KWJVS57NX03I&th=1


----------



## claes (May 3, 2022)

The front fans are 2x180 while the radiator is 2x140 — you’d need a bracket to attach the radiator to them. You could mount the radiator at the bottom, but at that point you may as well go for a different case as those fans are meant for GPU cooling.

It might work at the front with the included brackets, but I haven’t seen it done personally. The included brackets would have to align with the 180s, and you’d need to buy longer screws to keep those fans.


----------



## mama (May 3, 2022)

mab1376 said:


> Looking to get this combo for a new 12900k build.
> 
> I can't seem to find any pics of finished looks with this combo even though pcpartpicker says they're compatible.
> 
> ...


The Torrent is great for air cooling.  Less so for water cooling.


----------



## claes (May 3, 2022)

People keep saying that but it’s definitely an option









						Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Dual radiator
					

T he new Alphacool NexXxos radiators, a name that stands for experience and quality has come to bring a fresh breeze to the radiator market.    Every user of a water cooling system needs a radiator and everyone has different requirements...




					www.aquatuning.us
				




I believe hardware labs makes 180mm radiators too but that may have been a limited run


----------



## mab1376 (May 3, 2022)

claes said:


> People keep saying that but it’s definitely an option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That vid looks awesome but I'm looking for a CLC. Maybe I'll do a custom loop down the line, but something that big warrants getting a GPU block too. Steve did not look happy disassembling the FE cards lol.

The blocks do look great though! 









						EK-Quantum Vector FE RTX 3090 D-RGB - Silver Special Edition
					

This is a Special Edition Silver EK water block enclosure engineered for the latest NVIDIA® GeForce® RTX ™ 3090 Founders Edition graphics cards. The cooling engine is the evolution of the 2nd generation EK® Quantum Vector GPU water blocks. This water block enclosure is only compatible with...




					www.ekwb.com
				











						EK-Quantum Vector FE RTX 3090 D-RGB Active Backplate - Silver SE
					

EK-Quantum Vector FE RTX 3090 D-RGB Active Backplate - Silver SE is a cutting-edge addition to the EK® Quantum Line. It is made to complement the existing EK-Quantum Vector FE RTX 3090 water blocks and actively cool the backside of all NVIDIA® GeForce RTX™ 3080 and 3090 FE GPU. These newly...




					www.ekwb.com
				




I think the bottom 3 fans are plenty for my 3090 FE for now.

I think a 360 should be good personally.


----------



## AsRock (May 3, 2022)

claes said:


> The front fans are 2x180 while the radiator is 2x140 — you’d need a bracket to attach the radiator to them. You could mount the radiator at the bottom, but at that point you may as well go for a different case as those fans are meant for GPU cooling.
> 
> It might work at the front with the included brackets, but I haven’t seen it done personally. The included brackets would have to align with the 180s, and you’d need to buy longer screws to keep those fans.



Brackets come with the case in a separate box ( and will ). Although if i were to add a rad i would defiantly look in to a 180 just to max the possibility's out.

Personally i think fans should be kept int he bottom just help to move the air around int he case some.


----------



## claes (May 3, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Brackets come with the case in a separate box ( and will ).


Right, but they mount to the chassis so as to replace the 180s — can they be mounted to the 180s with long enough screws? @Darksaber 


AsRock said:


> Personally i think fans should be kept int he bottom just help to move the air around int he case some.


I meant that the CLC could be mounted there, fans included, depending on hose length, but I’d hate to have that hot air blowing at my GPU.


----------



## AsRock (May 3, 2022)

claes said:


> Right, but they mount to the chassis so as to replace the 180s — can they be mounted to the 180s with long enough screws? @Darksaber
> 
> I meant that the CLC could be mounted there, fans included, depending on hose length, but I’d hate to have that hot air blowing at my GPU.


So keeping the 180mm fan were they are originally and attaching the rad to the  120mm brackets from inside, then attaching the 120mm brackets to the 180mm fans ?, if so then no.

No screw holes line up for them to screw in too or space as the brackets are a little to narrow by about 4-6mm to be able to make screw holes for it , how ever i could see some washers solving that issue though.

You would have to get a little creative with it, and would have to be careful not to over tighten as the washer would only be 40-50% on the bracket.

Screw length would depend on thickness of rad,maybe nut bolt lock tight come to mind if the rad is really thick other wise should screw in fairly well but depends on the thickness of the washer too.

Sadly i do not have a rad to fully test it and we have no hardware stores close by any more.


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Brackets come with the case in a separate box ( and will ). Although if i were to add a rad i would defiantly look in to a 180 just to max the possibility's out.
> 
> Personally i think fans should be kept int he bottom just help to move the air around int he case some.


I was about to say this - it'll come with adaptors


One of my PC's has 2x200mm front intakes and a 280mm rad (2x140mm) and somehow it works out great - the bracket design forces the air in just fine.



mab1376 said:


> That vid looks awesome but I'm looking for a CLC. Maybe I'll do a custom loop down the line, but something that big warrants getting a GPU block too. Steve did not look happy disassembling the FE cards lol.
> 
> The blocks do look great though!
> 
> ...



I run the RE version of these blocks if you have any questions, performance is great but they're not perfect


----------



## mab1376 (May 16, 2022)

I ended up going with a 360 rad in from since it fits nicer in the case with less empty space above and below the rad. I put the original 2x180 from the front blowing up onto the video card on the bottom.

Now I just need to work on voltages, CPU doesn't hit 70c on normal loads, usually 40-50c on games that are not heavily CPU bound, but hits 100 quick with the prime95 torture test. ambient temps are 25c. GPU generally stays around 65c with modern games at 1440.

I also noticed the CPU frequency drops often with the port royal test which I assume is the speed step default?

Sorry for the crap photo, too much daylight.


----------



## claes (May 16, 2022)

Hate to say it but this is a terrible case for a CLC


----------



## mab1376 (May 16, 2022)

claes said:


> Hate to say it but this is a terrible case for a CLC


I've seen this vid a remembered the part where the pump should not be above the rad but forgot bubbles will then float to the top... 

I'll flip it, there's plenty of hosing. 

these are the CPU freq drops I mentioned.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2022)

the CPU will drop normally since the boost is meant to be time limited. Heck it only takes milliseconds for something else to bottleneck, and the CPU will downclock.
It'll also drop if theres too much heat - the fact you saw 100C means either
1. the pump RPM is too low (set it to 100%, seperate to the fans)
2. the mount/TIM is bad
3. the BIOS settings are too aggressive


----------



## mab1376 (May 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> the CPU will drop normally since the boost is meant to be time limited. Heck it only takes milliseconds for something else to bottleneck, and the CPU will downclock.
> It'll also drop if theres too much heat - the fact you saw 100C means either
> 1. the pump RPM is too low (set it to 100%, seperate to the fans)
> 2. the mount/TIM is bad
> 3. the BIOS settings are too aggressive


I only saw 100 with prime95, nothing else even comes close.









						I scored 13 029 in Port Royal
					

Intel Core i9-12900KF Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				




peak cpu temp during this benchmark was 54c most was around 30-35.

Cinebench gets 1 core to 90 after 10 min.


----------

